# New Goat Playground



## WillowGem

My hubby and I built a playground for the kids this afternoon.
It took two hours, with mostly free items, and I think the kids like it!  
We got the pallets and plywood for free, and the ramps are made from two old toboggans we found in the pole barn. 
I had the cinder blocks for another idea that never happened, so they came in handy for this project.


----------



## lissablack

That looks terrific! Good for you! I have one we made here for the kids last year, but I didn't reckon with it needing to hold a bunch of 100 pound goats, they still love it, grown up and all. The bucks are bigger, and theirs is coming apart bit by bit.


----------



## WillowGem

Thanks! :greengrin: We're pretty proud of it. 

Yeah, I'm thinking the plywood probably won't hold up well getting the abuse it's going to get once they're full grown. 
They're already using the ramps as back scratchers. 
With goats the maintenance and repairs never end, right? :wink:


----------



## NigerianGirl

i just love this i have been planning out a small structure for the goat yard too but for all of my goats! this is just so adorable!


----------



## NigerianGirl

another thing a lady i know does is she lets the big goats play on tractor tires propped up on blocks!


----------



## WillowGem

I've heard of using tractor tires for a goat playground.
I've been searching for one, but no luck so far.

When we do find one, we're going to stand it on end and bury it halfway into the ground...my hubby says he's not gonna dig the hole though. :wink:


----------



## milk and honey

Great Job! I love "Free"!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## liz

Great job!! Goats love to be "up off the ground" even if it's just a few inches but the higher they can go the better!

I have 2 tractor trailor tires here, one in Teddys yard and one in my does yard...before I had the doe pen graded the tire was in the ground upright. THEY LOVED IT...it worked as a back scratcher as they went through the center and my does that like to butt things used it as a butting bumper! Babies just loved to climb up on it and jump off. Currently in their laid down on the ground state, the goats just like to stand on them and my little doeling likes to walk around the inside of it rubbing along as she goes in a circle.


----------



## milk and honey

BTW... it sure looks close to the fence?? I have a little doe that would fly over that fence if it was within 5 - 6 ft.! Just dont want any "break-outs"...


----------



## WillowGem

milk and honey said:


> BTW... it sure looks close to the fence?? I have a little doe that would fly over that fence if it was within 5 - 6 ft.! Just dont want any "break-outs"...


No breakouts...yet. 
They haven't shown any interest in trying to escape, although they're getting really curious about what's "around" and "behind" things.


----------



## milk and honey

Be careful.. they lull you into that "sense of security" and then make a break for it! I had no sooner said that my goats never tried to leave my fenced yard... when they all 3 took off one evening! Had to go to the city pound to pick them up!


----------



## sweetgoats

I think it looks great. Good Job. :stars: 

I have most all my goats that have no desire to jomp over the fence. I have a dog house that is about 4' tall. When my big bucks are on it all the would have to do is just a small jump and they would be over the fence. They have never done it.


----------



## WillowGem

milk and honey said:


> I had no sooner said that my goats never tried to leave my fenced yard... when they all 3 took off one evening! Had to go to the city pound to pick them up!


 :ROFL: 
That is too funny! I'm glad they survived their "jail break".

Thanks, sweetgoats...they do try to walk out when I open the gate to their pen, but I just herd them back in. 
But they're still small, hopefully it will be that easy when they get bigger. :wink:


----------

